# HELP... very worried about Harry



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Harry was a bit sick in his pen overnight and seemed slightly off colour when I got him up this morning. He's peeing normally and poop looks normal, but he won't stop shivering. He also feels a bit hot to me, but I know their normal body temperature is higher than ours anyway.

I thought about rushing him to the vet, but thought I'd try to see if he can walk ok first. He was happy to go for a walk round the garden, so I wanted to see if he behaved normally outside. It's about an acre, which isn't huge, but it's about 10 mins to get all the way round, by the time he's been back and forth to all the trees and marked them! Anyway, he seemed ok outside, did lots of marking and sniffing and had a little poop, but was happy to come indoors where he just carried on sitting and shivering. I've even put his Puppia jacket harness on him as well as a little blanket. I think he was still shivering even when we were walking around the garden.

Also, because he's underweight, I have been encouraging him to eat a lot more than normal (1/2 can of ZP as well as raw chicken wing yesterday!) and I'm wondering if that's got something to do with it.

Could it be a delayed reaction from his first annual vaccination booster last Friday? Or should I take him to the vet anyway?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

trust your instinct. if you feel he is sick, better check it out at the Vet... 
hope harry feels better soon


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You could always ring the vets and ask them,they could advise you


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Did you check his gums? If they're pale or tacky, or the skin on the back of his neck doesn't snap back when you pull it up, definitely get him in. I'd get him in anyway, if you can...I brought Pablo in last week when he hurled because it is not like him*; he was fine, but I slept better. Good luck, I hope Harry is better soon!

*Dary, on the other hand, was on AutoHurl for most of his life, so it was no big deal.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Therese, Michele and widogmom for your support.

I did ring the vet earlier, and they advised taking Harry in. The vet was initially worried that he might have a blockage caused by a piece of bone from raw chicken... apparently when the bones are not ground, it's quite a common problem that vets see. He didn't find any sign of blockage, although he heard a lot of abnormal activity in Harry's gut that he thinks is probably causing cramping and wind.

Anyway, the vet gave Harry an injection of Buscopan (antispasmodic) and I think it's helping already as he's definitely looking a bit brighter and not shivering as much. He has to fast now, but as long as he eats ok tomorrow, and isn't sick at all, the vet said he should be back to normal.

Prayers and/or crossed fingers crossed please!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

oh bless him,i do hope he's better in the morning.buscopan is what i take for IBS does stop the stomach pains


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I'll continue to keep you and Harry in my thoughts and prayers. 
Feel better soon little one...


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

michele said:


> oh bless him,i do hope he's better in the morning.buscopan is what i take for IBS does stop the stomach pains


Me too, Michele! I'd only joked earlier to hubby that Harry looked how I feel when having an IBS attack. Maybe I wasn't far off the mark...


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I'll continue to keep you and Harry in my thoughts and prayers.
> Feel better soon little one...


Thank you Therese  I'm soooo bonded to my little Harry, even after just over a year together, that I think I would just go to pieces if anything happened to him


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Elle said:


> Thank you Therese  I'm soooo bonded to my little Harry, even after just over a year together, that I think I would just go to pieces if anything happened to him


I can certainly understand. Try not to worry.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Shivering and trembling can indicate pain. I had a greyhound who had a spinal tumor. The only symptom was shivering and trembling. I took her to the vet after a day or so of this. X-ray showed the tumor. She was later euthanized at 11 years, a few days later, as pain meds didn't take care of the pain. Sue


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Therese and Susan 

I checked Harry in his pen nearly every hour over night and at one point he was just lying flat across the blanket, out of his bed, and he looked as though he wasn't breathing. I gently touched him and he felt cold and didn't move at all... OMG did the panic kick in! Then I saw a little twitch, so I gently lifted him and he leaned against me as if it helped, so I just gave him a cuddle for a while unitl he felt a bit warmer. As I put him back in his bed, he was still moaning a bit, so I was very gentle. Although I checked several times I didn't take him out again until it was light when I put him on a puppy pad in the bath and he was very unsteady, but had a v long wee. His little heart was beating way too fast, and I wondered about hypo as he'd been fasting, so offered him a little honey which he was quick to lick off my finger, and when I offered him a little Orijen after that, he ate a little and drank without much encouragement and followed me around. He's defo not 100%, but his heart is back to normal rate and he's had a wander around a bit to greet the cats, and had a little stroll in the garden with me, so I *think* he's on the mend. He's still having little shivers now and then, but it's not constant. We're not out of the woods just yet though, as he hasn't done a 'normal' poo yet, but I think he's getting there.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Omg must be so scary!!! I hope Harry Is feeling better soon I would have had a heart attack'! Our little beau had a seizure at 8 weeks old the vet thinks hypo he hadn't eaten all day no matter what I gave him and after the seizure he ate some ziwipeak and was much better these little guys can give us a scare sometimes


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Omg must be so scary!!! I hope Harry Is feeling better soon I would have had a heart attack'! Our little beau had a seizure at 8 weeks old the vet thinks hypo he hadn't eaten all day no matter what I gave him and after the seizure he ate some ziwipeak and was much better these little guys can give us a scare sometimes


You are so right Sherri, they certainly can!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I hope he feels better soon...


----------

